# Awee that's why they hurt!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hai guys!

Sorry I haven't been very caught up. I got lots of POTM's that I will be pm'ing confirmations about.

Turns out I have been dealing with tonsillitis all week! I still have tonsils you ask? Yes I do! LOL

Everyone at work was more amazed that I still had them then if I actually had an infection or not. These days they don't touch them unless they are literally killing you. 

I've been totally wiped because of being sick and IRL issues but I'll be catching up with everyone soon :3

Just wanted to give a heads up. Drive safe everyone! Roads have been crazy


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

You just take care and eat lots of ice cream


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah Cid, if you look up what tonsils do in your body, they actually do a lot of good! No doctors will take them out unless if they become chronically infected, which is what my sister will probably have to do she was hospitalized in the winter for tonsilitis, and has had it 6 times in 5 months 

same with your apendix, don't remove it until it's about to kill you! It sucks when you get it, but you will be happy to keep them if you can!

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

I still got my tonsils too!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks guys  

The antibiotics have already cleared it up so far.. It doesn't seem like something to go into surgery for unless its like with your sister. I am so sorry she gets that  It is very painful.. 

Gunna make sure I finished every last pill so it doesn't come back twice or three times as bad. :3


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> The antibiotics have already cleared it up so far.. It doesn't seem like something to go into surgery for unless its like with your sister. I am so sorry she gets that  It is very painful..
> 
> Gunna make sure I finished every last pill so it doesn't come back twice or three times as bad. :3


yeah make sure you finish it! it came back on her with a vengence which is why she ended up in the hospital, she skipped the last few pills, and didn't knock it out of her system fully.....


----------

